# duck wingers



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi! I would like to know who manufactures wingers with remote launch and loud report capabilities, that are of good quality. Thanks!


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Winger Zinger.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

How loud do you need? Gunners Up does a nice job throwing and uses a primer for the shot.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Gunners up work great.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

There is absolutely no winger on the market that throws better ducks, especially flyers than the *Day’s End Shur-Toss Winger* from *Dogs Afield*.

The bird basket enables the gunner to place a duck in the launcher with no need to hold the duck until launched. It is also priced competitively with a *substantial savings* over either Zingers or Gunner’s UP wingers. In addition, Dogs Afield offers a special order, limited production Bubba winger that will throw flyers 50-60 yds. The “Bubba” is extremely effective in teaching a dog to mark the bird, rather than the gun station. From what I have been told, at the recent ARC FTs and Wiregrass HTs where the “Bubba” has been used it was clearly apparent such training is needed.” Both wingers come with an excellent kick-release & optional remote trigger compatible with Dogtra & Tritronics controls.

SM


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I was unaware of the Bubba Winger, but I have two Days End tossers on the way and can't wait to start using them.

I've used zingers and gunners up and like them both. I'm particularly excited about the fact that the Days End jobs fold down into a case and look like a set of skis. With a small bed truck, that's important to me.

Chris

Shayne, what's the difference between the standard tosser and the Bubba? Is it just a change in the tubing/pouch configuration, or is it an entirely different design? I like the sound of the Bubba, but probably would choose to stay with the standard if the Bubba is significantly bigger size-wise. 

At this point, it may be too late anyways as my Tossers may already be on a UPS truck!


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, Shayne tell us more.


----------



## goldenguy (Oct 27, 2003)

I am sure the The Shur-Toss w/Train-Rite Remote Release from Dogs Afield are good wingers but Dogs Afield are out of stock. 

Dogs Afield are 'Moving' to a new location and this move as been in the process since last fall. The folks at Dogs Afield manufacture the The Shur-Toss w/Train-Rite Remote Release. 

They gave me no indidcation of when they will be available.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

gunners Up. They are in Tulsa OK. Can't go wrong


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

Zinger winger I beleive he still uses all 3, primer ,22 blank and a 32 blank.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

goldenguy said:


> I am sure the The Shur-Toss w/Train-Rite Remote Release from Dogs Afield are good wingers but Dogs Afield are out of stock.
> 
> Dogs Afield are 'Moving' to a new location and this move as been in the process since last fall. The folks at Dogs Afield manufacture the The Shur-Toss w/Train-Rite Remote Release.
> 
> They gave me no indidcation of when they will be available.


Have you spoken to Jerry or Shayne? I ordered and received another Shur-Toss just a couple weeks ago.

To give credit where credit is due, I cannot imagine that there is a better made more functional launcher on the market. 

Jerry, I do have a suggestion for you as head of Product Development, if I can remember until the next time I see you.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Gunner's Up makes and supports a great product and is about $50.00 less than the competition. Ready for electronics.


----------



## goldenguy (Oct 27, 2003)

Does Gunner's Up have a web-site or a catalog?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

http://www.gunnersup.com/


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Gunners up is located in Tulsa, you could drive over and pick up your winger, no shipping charge.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Gunners up is located in Tulsa, you could drive over and pick up your winger, no shipping charge.


Shipping is only about $15 per winger if you are too far to drive. Give Rich a call (888) 530-4441 I asure you that you will be happy with them


----------



## Jerry Day (Apr 6, 2004)

Goldenguy
I apologize for any miss information and or our web store not showing my Days End Shur-Tosser in stock. It’s my fault; I am where the buck stops. I failed to communicate the status of Day’s End products after the merger and move with EE started. I am manufacturing the Tosser every day.
If you once use my DE tosser you will understand why it is favored over the others. 
Thank you for your interest. 

Jerry Day


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

My training partner make s a tripod winger that will out throw Zinger and Gunners up ll day long , They come ready for electronics all you do is plug either dogtra or TT in and you aer ready to go. They also accept 209 primers for added sound and are guranteed to work. He has a waiting time of about 3 weeks due to they are made to order. There are 2 sizes one made of HT clubs wich stands around 6 ft and will flat chunk dead ducks approx 20 Yards and with a high arc. they other one is slightly shorter and stands around 5ft and throws a about 15yrd and with a high ARC. They come with a large basket for live or dead ducks and use Bungee cords and Bearing Pully's They are easy to load and use. IF you want more info PM or email me back.
Ed


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

At one time someone pointed out another company that made wingers that also had the ability to throw multiple marks. I can't remember the name but they looked very comparable to the other major players in the market. Anyone know what that company is called?


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

TroyFeeken said:


> At one time someone pointed out another company that made wingers that also had the ability to throw multiple marks. I can't remember the name but they looked very comparable to the other major players in the market. Anyone know what that company is called?


Troy, is this the one you had in mind.
http://www.rpsite.com/airlaunchking/

I have seen one in operation and was not favorablyl impressed, The one I saw has no sound, no primer and the distance of the toss was poor. I will say that the individual that owned it was seriously mechanically challanged and the unit was not in good condition so maybe a new one works much better.


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

I would suggest you look at the products at www.retrieverspecialists.com all of which have a 209 primer fire kit available. And if you participate in HRC events, we are a sponsor there. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Zinger Winger hands down...never used a Shur Toss.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Jim,
Thanks for the link, I've never seen that style before. Curious how it launches, sitting there it looks like they're slinging pumpkins or rocks over a castle wall 

The one I was thinking of is actually the same design as a normal ZW or GU unit but has a side by side in one unit model or a stacked version for sending out multiple marks from the same winger. These had the same type of webbed basket for putting a duck in and everything.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

BLKLAB1 said:


> My training partner make s a tripod winger that will out throw Zinger and Gunners up ll day long , They come ready for electronics all you do is plug either dogtra or TT in and you aer ready to go. They also accept 209 primers for added sound and are guranteed to work. He has a waiting time of about 3 weeks due to they are made to order. There are 2 sizes one made of HT clubs wich stands around 6 ft and will flat chunk dead ducks approx 20 Yards and with a high arc. they other one is slightly shorter and stands around 5ft and throws a about 15yrd and with a high ARC. They come with a large basket for live or dead ducks and use Bungee cords and Bearing Pully's They are easy to load and use. IF you want more info PM or email me back.
> Ed


The distances you mentioned are not very far. Gunner's Up will throw ducks farther than that.


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Slinger Guru said:


> I would suggest you look at the products at www.retrieverspecialists.com all of which have a 209 primer fire kit available. And if you participate in HRC events, we are a sponsor there. You'll be glad you did.


Has anyone ever seen these launchers used? Are the arms solid steel? If they are not they look as if the will break or bend easy, or fall out of the base. I do like the price with the transmitter. But they don't have advanced sound.
Gunners Up look stronger but once you add the controlers to it you can buy 3 of the retriever specialists launchers.

That alot of money to toss out if they don't hold up. Whats the retriever specialists warranty?


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I use my gunners up wingers every day and they have been great so far.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

TroyFeeken said:


> Jim,
> Thanks for the link, I've never seen that style before. Curious how it launches, sitting there it looks like they're slinging pumpkins or rocks over a castle wall
> 
> The one I was thinking of is actually the same design as a normal ZW or GU unit but has a side by side in one unit model or a stacked version for sending out multiple marks from the same winger. These had the same type of webbed basket for putting a duck in and everything.


This is what I think you are looking for, pricey but no need for expensive electronics.

http://www.rttosser.com/index.html

NateB


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> T In addition, Dogs Afield offers a special order, limited production Bubba winger that will throw flyers 50-60 yds. The “Bubba” is extremely effective in teaching a dog to mark the bird, rather than the gun station. From what I have been told, at the recent ARC FTs and Wiregrass HTs where the “Bubba” has been used it was clearly apparent such training is needed.”


Is the "Bubba" going to show up on the website at some point or is it already there but hiding?;-)


----------

